# Hannum Hills Kennels



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

If anyone has heard of these kennels PLEASE PM me. 
They are/were out of Nashville.
Thanks

(nothing bad, I just have some questions I am asking for someone else)


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

What breed?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

This person has a Mal out of there. From what I know he is an excellent SAR dog......


----------

